# 5 Gallon Foam 3D Background



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I decided I wanted to do a 3D foam background. I have a little 5 gallon I wanted to put on my desk at work, so I decided that would be my first tank with a background.























































So I started off with just 1" foam insulation. I carved out the rocks I wanted. I actually used two layers of foam in one spot to give it more depth, then I glued the two pieces together with silicone (GE silicone 1). After that it sat a long time. until a few weeks ago I decided to make a run to lowes. I picked up some brushes, a can of drylock, and a couple different colors of concrete pigment and went to work.














































This is what I have so far. I still have some shading work to do, especially in between the rocks, but so far I am happy with how it is turning out. I plan to finish painting it and get it siliconed into place this weekend. But I wont be setting in up till the beginning of new year when I go back to work. I will keep updating with my progress.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The project is looking good. I see that your inspector in the 1st picture has approved your project and given the tank the sniff test. :lol:

The only problem I see with an in-tank background of the type is the reduced area for fish. I still think it looks good though. :wink:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool, what are you planning to stock this 5-gallon with?


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Reduced area for the fish is something I considered. Right now I have a single castoff neolamprologus brevis that I was going to try in it. If that doesn't work it may end up as a shrimp tank.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Not bad at all looks good. Did you remember to leave room for filter intake and heater?


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Steve C said:


> Not bad at all looks good. Did you remember to leave room for filter intake and heater?


The heater will go on the side glass and I have a small sponge filter for the tank.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Cool. Just didn't want ya to run into any unexpected probs :wink:


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is a little update on this project. I finally go the background glued in and the tank set up. This weekend I am planning going to a fish club auction, so I will probably grab something there for his tank. Here is a pic.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

So here is the tank with inhabitants. I still need to cut a sheet of black paper for the background, and I think I'm gonna get a little java fern for it. The inhabitant is the lone survivor of a group of L. Stappersi tat I was growing out. The rest of the group perished in a horrible filter mishap, so now he gets his own tank for a while.


----------

